
An Analysis of Godlua Backdoor - rolph
https://blog.netlab.360.com/an-analysis-of-godlua-backdoor-en/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20338704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20338704)
is on the front page now, so we moved your comment there. It was the first
submission of this article, and we put it in the second-chance pool (described
at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380)),
which re-upped it. I hope that makes sense.

